# IBM reveals tech advances of the future



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I didn't watch the video, but they are probably just talking about the lithium-air battery they've been working on for a while now.


----------



## ndplume (May 31, 2010)

I watched, some fun toyz there. 
( And it did look like the Lithium Air battery )


----------

